# How long does it take for fin to regrow?



## thatgirl

A while back I made a post about how my ghost shrimp was eating my betta's tail. Well, it's only been like 2-3 weeks and his fins still look the same, really short. I was just wondering about how long it takes for the fins to regrow because I'm getting worried!


----------



## denaliwind

A healthy betta, living in healthy conditions, can regrow their fins very fast. 

Meet Salsa, he arrived in late February with severe fin rot, by March 5 (less then a week later) he had already healed considerably.

March 5, 2011









March 26, 2011


----------



## thatgirl

Wow! He looks good! 
His fins aren't black or darker on the ends. They just look scraggly. :/ I have a 1.5 heated and conditioned tank and I do 100% water changes twice a week. Maybe it's tail biting? I think I'm just going to give it more time and see if he improves.


----------



## elijahfeathers

Maybe for now bump up your water changes a bit while he's healing up? C:

~Elijah


----------



## denaliwind

thatgirl said:


> Wow! He looks good!
> His fins aren't black or darker on the ends. They just look scraggly. :/ I have a 1.5 heated and conditioned tank and I do 100% water changes twice a week. Maybe it's tail biting? I think I'm just going to give it more time and see if he improves.


Sounds like tail biting is a good possibility. Can you see any new tissue on the ends of his fins (clear, white)?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Usually healthy bettas regrow tissue within a few weeks. You can try adding Stress Coat to speed up the process, though you should also increase your water changes until they grow back.... Have you not seen any regrowth? Is there any white or clear tissue at the tips of the fins? That could be worrisome...


----------



## denaliwind

A protein rich diet can help regrowth also.


----------



## bettafish15

The cleaner the water, the faster they grow  Good food like mentioned above helps alot too. When my old betta had torn his fins, I switched his pellets because I had ran out of my old kind, and he suddenly started getting new growth.


----------



## Luimeril

it depends. Caroline ripped her top fin on something, and two days later it was healed. Purple had random holes in his fins the day after i brought him home, and the next day, they were gone. Cup ripped his fins up on some plants a few months back, and they're still healing. i guess it depends on how bad the rips are, how old the fish is, and how clean your water is.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

That's the million dollar question I was wondering too. Aki's torn up his fins (ripped his rays right off) no blood clean water and his fins have just begun to slowly regenerate. I myself am wondering how to help him heal up more too.


----------



## Luimeril

Indian Almond Leaf helps the fins grow back faster. :d i used to use it often for Cup, but i ran out. >.>;


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I'll keep my eye out for it. Anything for Aki and Maka.


----------



## Luimeril

Xd you might have to order it off the Internet. i don't know of any pet stores that sell it. :x


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy

AT,

My girls are always getting into scrapes with each other in the sorority. Little rips and tears heal in a day. "Chomps" a couple of days (I usually QT the victim for a couple days and add a little salt to ward off infection). 

The worst I've seen was one of my girls had her anal fin almost entirely bitten off - She was QT for two weeks with epsom salt and decaffinated green tea. Her regrowth started as clear membranes filling in the missing fin. At the four week mark, her fin started to recolor. She was feed a high protein diet during this time, to speed regrowth.

She was completely healed this week, with her anal fin looking like it had never been injuried - amazing! And then, someone chomped her again! 

Only a bite out of her anal fin this time. Three days QT with salt and she's almost healed again, and released to the tank. 

I change 25% of my water in the sorority each week, and the quick healing is due more to this than anything else (the high protein diet is also another factor).

Thank goodness this is so, or I'd be out of my mind with the daily scrapes the girls seem to get into... :|


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Since this is the first time he's ever done something like that he hasn't done it since then so I've been giving him time to heal. Some are growing back I just hope he doesn't do it again. T-T;


----------



## orphansparrow

denaliwind -those before & after photos of your guy make me SO happy. ^___^


----------



## BettaBuddy3

thatgirl said:


> Wow! He looks good!
> His fins aren't black or darker on the ends. They just look scraggly. :/ I have a 1.5 heated and conditioned tank and I do 100% water changes twice a week. Maybe it's tail biting? I think I'm just going to give it more time and see if he improves.





thatgirl said:


> Wow! He looks good!
> His fins aren't black or darker on the ends. They just look scraggly. :/ I have a 1.5 heated and conditioned tank and I do 100% water changes twice a week. Maybe it's tail biting? I think I'm just going to give it more time and see if he improves.


 I love that you are doing water changes, but doing them 100% could PH shock your Betta fish. Try 75%-50% ideally.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. *Resurrected old threads will be closed.* Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

